# Deleted camera by accident



## acelso73 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi 

I bought a Mpie 909T cellphone, that uses android 4.4.2. I am having problems with the camera. When I touch the camera I get a message that says, 'Can't connect to the camera. I have only 2 months using this cellphone. What can be the problem with it? Do I have do update the android softwere?

Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Accidently deleted camera*



acelso73 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a Mpie 909T cellphone, that uses android 4.4.2. I am having problems with the camera. When I touch the camera I get a message that says, 'Can't connect to the camera. I have only 2 months using this cellphone. What can be the problem with it? Do I have do update the android softwere?
> 
> Thanks


Hi and :welcome: to TSF!

You just hijacked someone else's thread! Next time you have an issue that hasn't been resolved in another thread on TSF, kindly start a new one instead of posting on someone else's. Requesting for a moderator to move the above quoted post and replies to it to a new thread.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Moved......please continue.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Take a look at this thread here. There are several options that have worked for people, so try each one and see what works for you.


----------



## acelso73 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Accidently deleted camera*

Hi 
I am sorry for that, I am new in this site, I wanted to post it as a new message to show that we are two people with same problem for the Mpie 909T cell phone. What I found was Post/replay place. I am sorry for the inconvenience it may have caused.

Regards


----------

